# ***OFFICIAL*** Pat Barry vs. Lavar Johnson Pre/Post Fight Discussion Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout (265 pounds)*










*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Really hoping Barry gets a win here.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Pat is just too technical for Lavar.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd like to see Johnson KO Barry just for the chance the UFC would cut him but Johnson isn't as technical and Barry should be able to stay away from his power.

But words can't describe how nice it'd be to see Barry go out again.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'd like to see Johnson KO Barry just for the chance the UFC would cut him but Johnson isn't as technical and Barry should be able to stay away from his power.
> 
> But words can't describe how nice it'd be to see Barry go out again.


How come all the Barry hate? He's a nice guy and an exciting fighter.


----------



## ThatMan707 (Apr 17, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'd like to see Johnson KO Barry just for the chance the UFC would cut him but Johnson isn't as technical and Barry should be able to stay away from his power.
> 
> But words can't describe how nice it'd be to see Barry go out again.


not good at all hater.:thumbsdown: I hope it's the fastest KO Barry hands out his whole career just because your bringing that terrible karma!:angry02::fight02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

As long as Barry doesn't get crazy like he did with Kongo he should win easily. He is by far the more accomplished striker of the two.


----------



## Freckle (Apr 23, 2012)

Hopefully Barry ends this quick and cleanly, and long as he keeps his cool he should be fine.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MRBRESK said:


> How come all the Barry hate? He's a nice guy and an exciting fighter.


He's a one dimensional striker, I don't see anything exciting about that. He's always going to lose to someone with a half way decent ground game.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He's a one dimensional striker, I don't see anything exciting about that. He's always going to lose to someone with a half way decent ground game.


Hendo is a one dimensional striker, Pat Barry is a one dimensional fighter. There is a difference you know.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Barry via what he wants (as long as he doesn't put caution to the wind via Kongo fight).

Barry is technical and should really utilize his powerful kicks and punching combos.

Let's hope this ends in brutal KO fashion. Barry needs a pick me up


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Barry here all day. I'd like to see Pat start another winning streak. He's an all around great guy and he's from my home state so war Barry!!!


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Wouldn't be surprised to see either guy get knocked out in this fight. I expect this fight to be short and action packed with someone getting kfto, my money is on Barry to win.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Apart of me almost wants to see Barry lose a grappling battle. Mostly because some nameless guy abused the rep system after I stated a popular opinion, which was that Barry had a bad ground game. Apparently he proved me wrong when he managed to not get submitted by Morecraft, a mediocre fighter who still managed to mount Barry almost at will. I was just a hater for questioning his grappling skills. Fortunately, I'm not gonna let that change my opinion on a nice guy who is at least trying to improve on the ground. He showed some decent escapes in that fight, even if it was only against Morecraft. I'm a fan of Barry, he has good stand up skills and he seems like a decent individual. Just irritates me when someone would rather abuse a system instead of having a clean debate on a matter, which is partially what these forums are for.

Anyways, end rant, haha. That being said, I'm picking Barry to win this fight. As long as he doesn't get too aggressive, he should cleanly out strike Johnson in my opinion.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

War Barry!!!


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like I'm the only one who thinks Lavar is going to take this comfortably then


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Barry should take this, hopefully! Wouldn't put it past him to get knocked out though.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He's a one dimensional striker, I don't see anything exciting about that. He's always going to lose to someone with a half way decent ground game.


Not all fighters have and can be championship material to be exciting. You can't honestly say you don't like his fights?


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

The UFC is obviously desperate to get Barry a win here, and even this I'm not sure he wins if Johnson gets it to the ground.

Barry seems like a nice dude, but he will never beat any well rounded fighter. He will just do a steady cycle of 1-2 wins, followed by a loss as soon as he faces a decent fighter, get fed a couple cans, lose to real fighter. Rinse, repeat for as long as the UFC is willing to do it.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I think Barry can win this by 2nd rd KO.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Lawal obviously have heavy hands..but so does Barry,they booth are pure standup fighters.This is going to be a slugfest,the one that hits best first is the one that is going to sleep.

This can go either way! Great fight im looking forward to.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm definitely giving this one to Barry. Lavar has heavy hands but so does Barry. He has even harder kicks and a better technique.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't think anyone can beat Barry in the standup unless they completely luck out like Kongo did. Barry via TKO.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Not all fighters have and can be championship material to be exciting. You can't honestly say you don't like his fights?


It's not about being Championship material, for years he was just a kick boxer in the sport of MMA, when all they wanna do is stand and have no ground game I don't really find that exciting.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

yup barry is not a one dimensional striker... he is very well rounded.. hendo is a one dimensional striker but his entire MMA game is very well rounded...

lavar has a good chin and barry does not... i gotta take lavar and thats where my money is given the odds.


----------



## WarpedDude (Apr 28, 2012)

I like Lavar here too. I think Barry won't be able to close the distance without taking too much damage. I don't really see this going the distance between these two go for broke strikers.

Barry should have cut down to light heavy to start his whole mma career. I think the reason he won't be able to get that much success is due to him being in the wrong division for his weight class. He's only 5'11"


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

WarpedDude said:


> Barry should have cut down to light heavy to start his whole mma career. I think the reason he won't be able to get that much success is due to him being in the wrong division for his weight class. He's only 5'11"


Barry doesn't strike me as the kind of dude that would be down with weight cutting.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

How has this not been posted here yet?

Via Pat Barry's twitter:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Lavar is going to knock Barry queer.


As an aside, he's probably the hardest puncher in the division.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Lavar is going to knock Barry queer.
> 
> 
> As an aside, he's probably the hardest puncher in the division.


Harder than Carwin or Mark Hunt you say? Granted Beltran has a hell of a chin, but I think Carwin has more raw power and Hunt can do more damage due to better technique and accuracy.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

dsmjrv said:


> yup barry is not a one dimensional striker... he is very well rounded.. hendo is a one dimensional striker but his entire MMA game is very well rounded...
> 
> lavar has a good chin and barry does not... i gotta take lavar and thats where my money is given the odds.


I dont know.You rarley see Barry throws combinations really,its mostley one or two punches in a row and thats it.He have couple of kick combinations to his arsenal but thats it.

Still i think he is a great kickboxer but he does have a tendency to be little to predictable i think..but he have some huge power in his punches and kicks.I mean just look at his glutes and thies.They are huge!

Thats where you generate the power from.But no doubts that Barry have more arsenal in his striking than Lawal though.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

VikingKing said:


> I dont know.You rarley see Barry throws combinations really,its mostley one or two punches in a row and thats it.He have couple of kick combinations to his arsenal but thats it.
> 
> Still i think he is a great kickboxer but he does have a tendency to be little to predictable i think..but he have some huge power in his punches and kicks.I mean just look at his glutes and thies.They are huge!
> 
> Thats where you generate the power from.But no doubts that Barry have more arsenal in his striking than Lawal though.


King Mo Lawal is a LHW and is suspended for PEDs, this is Lavar Johnson.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Lawal...:laugh:

This should be brief. Lavar by KO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Honestly Barry's game is falling apart cause the guy is fighting to not lose so he is hesitant. I would love to see Barry go out aggressive and look like somewhat of a killer again.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Such a terribly cheesy and self serving line for a tribute to someone dying.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I feel bad for saying it, but even though Lawal is a light heavyweight, Barry is still probably fortunate to not be fighting him. He would probably get schooled on the ground despite his size advantage.

That being said, I see him winning this fight. Although Lavar's power shouldn't be under estimated.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

pat barry i hope will take it But the power of lawal can knockout any hw too..going to be THUNDER!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Good to see Barry throwing those heavy leg kicks. but he is getting tagged.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

lmao at Barry mounting Johnson.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

...Is this real life?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No words. -_-


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Barry is gonna take a lot out of a guy who isn't used to going outside the first round.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Ari said:


> ...Is this real life?


I'm waiting to wake up myself.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Lavar Johnson is even worse on the ground than Barry but better on the feet...lol


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn, those are some savage shots. ******* brutality personified.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

What an idiot.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow.

Unreal.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Not sure why so many people wrote Lavar off. Pat, much as I like him, isn't a safe bet in any fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Probably the worst fight IQ in the UFC.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Lavar Johnson is a monster on the feet....if only he had a ground game.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Time for Barry to move to SF, he is a small HW who doesn't have that much going for him, like Cain or JDS.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Barry is done  Noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

33 Unanswered blows in that swarm. I think Barry thought he was blocking them and Lavar would punch himself out, never a good strategy against somebody who hits hard.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Interesting to see Barry go for a submission. That was almost unreal.

Anyways, Johnson had a good game plan. Clinch with Barry, and throw punches in bunches when Barry was up against the cage. Barry took a lot of punishment there before finally going down.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, Barry is terrible...


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

That's a scary dude, right there...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Johnson vs. Kongo, please. Just so I can see Kongo get knocked out one more time.

That or Hunt, presuming he beats Struve.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Pat Barry sucks I don't know why everybody on this forum is in love with him. He is completely one dimensional and even his one strong suit (striking) isn't very good. Lavar out struck him and overwhelmed him, Barry should be cut from the UFC.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It should be "Big" Lavar Johnson.....Lavar "Big" Johnson sounds horrible....


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Johnson vs. Hunt asap.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> It should be "Big" Lavar Johnson.....Lavar "Big" Johnson sounds horrible....


I honestly thought I was hearing things at first. Thanks for confirming that I did indeed hear the worst nickname in the UFC.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> Such a terribly cheesy and self serving line for a tribute to someone dying.


For who?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Pat Barry sucks I don't know why everybody on this forum is in love with him. He is completely one dimensional and even his one strong suit (striking) isn't very good. Lavar out struck him and overwhelmed him, Barry should be cut from the UFC.


Barry had decent striking before he started losing constantly, he has gotten timid and is always the prey but once upon a time the guy was the hunter.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd like to see Johnson vs. Carwin, but I think that after that display, Carwin would know to take it to the ground where he'd have a huge advantage and we wouldn't see a slug fest between two beasts.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Barry is awful. Time to hang up the gloves.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

What the heck Barry? He looked terrible.But all probs to Laval.That guy is a beast as long he can keep it standing..

when you get mounted by Pat Barry..then you must have a weak ground game

Laval would get raped by a HW fighter with a decent ground game!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

"Big" Johnson?

Bahahah.

Anyway, I'm glad Johnson won. Seems like a good guy, carries HUGE power. Barry is fun to watch but he's massively overachieving with his skillset. No ground game + terrible fight IQ + mediocre chin + being terrible when pressured = A guy who probably shouldn't be in the UFC.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

VikingKing said:


> What the heck Barry? He looked terrible.But all probs to Laval.That guy is a beast as long he can keep it standing..
> 
> when you get mounted by Pat Barry..then you must have a weak ground game
> 
> Lawal would get raped by a HW fighter with a decent ground game!


I like how you said his name wrong twice in the same paragraph but different each time.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

O Barry. Head kicks from that close of a distance was kinda crazy, while getting punched in the face at the same time. Good fight to start this event with though. Should have hooked new viewers.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

lol at all the "barry looks horrible" comments.If jis performance against crocop didnt tell you anything I dont know what will..


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ari said:


> "Big" Johnson?
> 
> Bahahah.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad Johnson won. Seems like a good guy, carries HUGE power. Barry is fun to watch but he's massively overachieving with his skillset. No ground game + *terrible fight IQ *+ mediocre chin + being terrible when pressured = A guy who probably shouldn't be in the UFC.


Ouch...you know Barry could be on the opposite spectrum right now.

He could have won his UFC debut.
He definitely could have beat Crocop, but glad he didn't cuz I wanted Crocop to win and retire.
As for Kongo refer to the emboldened text above. *sigh*
All Pat had to do was uppercut his much taller opponent. End it right then and there, instead he does a high kick in close proximity. No head movement so he decides to block with his hands, arms, and head. Those were some vicious blows! 

I think his likeable personality got him this far. He's gonna be stuck as a full time trainer or in the lower ciruits now unless Zuffa gives him another fight. 

Lavar reminds me of a bigger version of Houston Alexander.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Ouch...you know Barry could be on the opposite spectrum right now.
> 
> He could have won his UFC debut.
> He definitely could have beat Crocop, but glad he didn't cuz I wanted Crocop to win and retire.
> ...


Agree with every single point you made. (rep)

Barry's only hope is to starve himself down to LHW to convince Dana to keep him around for a weight class career renaissance ala Stann, etc...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Urgh was hard to watch Barry just content in staying up against the cage. It was only a matter of time really.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> It should be "Big" Lavar Johnson.....Lavar "Big" Johnson sounds horrible....


It should be none of the above, both suck.
By the way and how fast he mixes his hooks and uppercuts i'd like for him to change his nickname to "Twister" or "Tornado". :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm sure Pat gets another fight. The UFC doesn't release popular/marketable fighters just like that. Heck, Hardy is still with the company after going 0-4.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Well this came as no surprise to me, really don't get any of the hype around Pat Barry at all, every time I've watched him he's been pretty terrible 

Lavar is a big nasty dude and I couldn't see how Barry was going to beat him


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SigFig said:


> Agree with every single point you made. (rep)
> 
> Barry's only hope is to starve himself down to LHW to convince Dana to keep him around for a weight class career renaissance ala Stann, etc...


Appreciate it! :thumbsup: Pat going down to LHW would be insane no more twinkies, eating 23 tacos, and pizza for him. It can be done I suppose. Vemola, Irvin, Perosh, Vera, and even Rashad did it. 

I like Pat, he brings a genuine enthusiasm and a happy go lucky attitude. I tell ya though I had a bad feeling about that fight and I was actually going to post those sentiments on this board. 

Pat needs to switch camps. Who's going to coach him when he's the striking coach at "Death Cluth" which has to be one of the worst MMA camps. Everybody is a mediocre wrestler and even worse striking; Madsen, Tuscherer, and their leader. While Pat trains in Croatia, Crocop will always be a legend, but his style is a bit outdated ALTHOUGH he (Pat) could have implemented what Mirco always does in those sticky situations. He could have clinched and pushed him off rather than take 100% of those blows. Yep his fight IQ simply shut down at that moment. 

If only he executed the Kimura. That would have been pretty sweet. Instead Lavar Johnson received the $65k KO bonus...good for him though. That was pretty vicious!


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Man Lavar Johnson is just a big bad dude I think he has a chance to beat anyone that is willing to get in there and street fight him like Pat Barry did. He won't be a contender anytime soon but he should make for some fun fights in the future.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> I like how you said his name wrong twice in the same paragraph but different each time.


Okai.Last time i wrote what should be allowed to write against ppl like you i got a warning...

but what about just keeping your own crap to yourself insted of posting it.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

SigFig said:


> Agree with every single point you made. (rep)
> 
> *Barry's only hope is to starve himself down to LHW to convince Dana to keep him around for a weight class career renaissance ala Stann, etc...*


I don't really see Barry doing much better at LHW though...unfortunately....Its really too bad because I like the guy. He just can't get it together though....He should have his own reality show, the dude is so hilarious. People would tune in.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

The story here is that Johnson may very well have the worst ground game in the heavyweight division. He got mounted and nearly submitted by Barry. I thought it was interesting how Barry abandoned the mount for side control. I'm surprised he didn't want to stay in mount and just rain down punches for a while. Going for that submission was a bad idea even though he nearly had it.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lavar hits HARD. This saved him from being outclassed by Pat Barry of all people. He'll need to do more than wade in chin first swinging punches as he gets better opponents.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

It only looks like he hits hard because Pat stood right in front allowing himself to be pummeled at will. 

Pat's a great talent, and a great guy, but he has the finishing instinct of a nun, and is dumb as an ox when it comes to formulating a fight strategy.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah its amazing how one punch from kongo put him out cold for a minute, (granted it was on the button) and lavar though slightly tired had to upper cut him over and over again for pat to drop...

idk if this is says more about lavars lack of power, or the fact that keeping your chin tucked makes you way more durable...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> It only looks like he hits hard because Pat stood right in front allowing himself to be pummeled at will.
> 
> Pat's a great talent, and a great guy, but he has the finishing instinct of a nun, and is dumb as an ox when it comes to formulating a fight strategy.


Exactly.

Barry is a funny guy, and I'm sure he would be fun to hang out with, but he better work on that, since it's basically whats keeping him in the UFC.

He's a one dimensional fighter who just got schooled by a no-name at the one thing he is supposed to be good at, what is left for you after that?


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> yeah its amazing how one punch from kongo put him out cold for a minute, (granted it was on the button) and lavar though slightly tired had to upper cut him over and over again for pat to drop...
> 
> idk if this is says more about lavars lack of power, or the fact that keeping your chin tucked makes you way more durable...


Not really, they say it's a punch you don't see that can knock you out faster. Barry thought Kongo was done so he wasn't expecting the punch. 

Some people commented Barry has a bad chin. Seemed to me he can take a pretty good punch, problem was he stood there and took and whole bunch of them.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

I still can't believe that Johnson almost got submitted by Pat Barry....


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought they both looked terrible. Barry practically tried to take his punches and unsurprisingly got dropped. 

Cant See Johnson beating any top level HW anytime soon.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Just one ****ing inch to the right would have been the greatest inside high kick ever.


edit: Johnson has a hard head.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Lavar Johnson is a beast. Was rooting as always, for Pat. I was excited to see him pulling off a submission victory. But goddamn, Jonson is a bad m*faka.


----------

